# Pictures of Baby Girl "No name"



## jdomep (Feb 28, 2007)

Naming is a BIG deal around here LOL So here she is!







More pictures here http://www.ccminidonks.com/feb2807.htm

So...Monday night was when we saw all the movement - no changes yesterday - today I worked for 9-2 - got home talked to Kari at 3:30ish - she had just gotten home from her youngest school thingy and had not seen critters since 8:30 am. We hung up she was going to feed as was I...not 10 minutes later Elliot came running outside with the phone screaming "Kari's on the phone and the donkey had a baby!!!" I am in my husbands camo rubber knee high boots and an old camo coat (over my nice sweater and pants LOL)I run inside and tell the boys to get in the van and we were down there in 4 minutes. And sure enough there was a precious little girl in the stall all dried off and nursing



: No clue when she came as Gracie's bag wasn't near ready yesterday LOL Mom and daughter are doing great and we feel so lucky all went well and that they bonded. After the Heck we went through in May with Minnie this was indeed a b lessing. So 1/3 births we got to see. Funny we had a baby in 2005/2006/2007 and expect another this summer... I just adore these little donkeys!

Thank you all for being my bestest donkey pals!


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 28, 2007)

: Too sweet for words!!!!



:

She is a little replica of mommy isn't she?

[SIZE=14pt]Congratulations!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Welcome to the world little one :538:

Can't wait to hear what her name is!!

Sandy


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]what a sweet baby...i want one



: . mom and baby sure look content



Nikki :lol: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 28, 2007)

:  Julie ~ she is sweet as can be :538: 

Again, I am so happy everything went well :aktion033: 

Gracie looks pretty good too...sometimes they look so WIPED out. I wonder why



: 

Don't worry about a name and take your time....I was the same way with Zepp



: 

I think he was about 10 days old when it hit me/us to name him. It seemed perfect and still does



: 

Your little baby is precious...I love her cross



Now for some reason Zepp doesn't have one ? But that is another thread...lol.

Isn't it a relief to know everything is OK and you are not on JennyStare anymore !!!

Give them both a Kiss & Hug for me :aktion033: 

*Oh...I also wanted to say...she has a beautiful winter coat...that is why she was in the oven for so long



:


----------



## jdomep (Feb 28, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :  Julie ~ she is sweet as can be :538:
> 
> Again, I am so happy everything went well :aktion033:
> 
> ...



LOL

BTW I heard "Black Dog" the other day and thought of your little Zepp



:

"Say Hey momma dig the way you move......"


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 28, 2007)

*[SIZE=18pt]YEAH!!!!!! She is a doll!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: Congrats!!!!!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Feb 28, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: too cute!



: oh i can't wait for mine!!! when we pickied up Betty Lou and Susie Q in September of 2005 we got to see 5 baby donkeys that were a month or younger... one was born that morning! two of them are now mine, Becky Lynn and Peggy Sue... but i did not get to watch them grow up. what fun this will be!! thanks for sharing your pics while we are waiting!! :saludando:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 28, 2007)

ok the above post was MINE, my darn kid was on my computer AGAIN and didn't log out... GGGRRRR


----------



## Chico (Feb 28, 2007)

:aktion033: Very, very sweet! :aktion033: I'm happy to hear all is well and both mom and baby are happy.





Chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 28, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]HOW PRECIOUS



:



: She has to have the perfect name, so take your time. Now were all content :bgrin we got to see BABY PICTURES



: WHo's jennys are next? Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 28, 2007)

jdomep said:


> JumpinJackFarm said:
> 
> 
> > : Julie ~ she is sweet as can be :538:
> ...


LOL...Julie :bgrin 

My Jerry thinks you should name her "Sugar" 

for "Brown Sugar" ........Rolling Stones



: 

just a thought


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 28, 2007)

She is just adorable!!



: I know just what you mean about finding the PERFECT name!!

What a precious little jenny!!

Congratulations to you and Momma Gracie!!


----------



## Marnie (Mar 1, 2007)

Geeze, what a cute baby, momma done good! I wish I could just wrap my arms around that little doll!



:


----------



## jdomep (Mar 1, 2007)

LOL...Julie :bgrin 

My Jerry thinks you should name her "Sugar" 

for "Brown Sugar" ........Rolling Stones



: 

just a thought





Well...Kari already has a "Sugar" in her pasture - a 20 year old POA



: We are not sure if we will stick to the "Elvis theme" or not. Since we do have Elvis, Priscilla, Anne Margaret, "Grace"land, Minnie Mae (a grandmother) and Vernon (who was Elvis's dad) but I named my Aldonza for a character in one of my my favorite musicals. So we will spend some time with her today and see what happens LOL


----------



## Denali (Mar 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :aktion033: She is adorable, I can't wait to hear her name!!



:

Vicki


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 1, 2007)

Very sweet! Oh what I wouldn't give for a cute little one. Doll!


----------



## minimule (Mar 1, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! What a cutie. I love Gracie's eyes. She has such a soft, lovable eye.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 2, 2007)

She's ADORABLE, congratulations!!!



:

Jodi


----------



## Shari (Mar 2, 2007)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations what a cutie. :aktion033:



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my goodness Julie! She is the sweetest little thing ever! I wish I could run my fingers through that baby soft coat. Thanks for sharing the picture. Can't wait to see more as she grows up.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon




[/SIZE]


----------

